# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle Released V3.41.00 - Discussion Here

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

Added Xiaomi (Qualcomm base) "Bypass Account Lock Relock (EDL)"  function, Support miui9 account lock reset w/o relock problem! (Beta)
Added Xiaomi (Qualcomm base) Test Point for EDL mode, click the "Help" button after select the model!
Added VIVO change China Mobile custom edition to Full Netcom fuction, no  need flashing roms, without original imei loss, without ota upgrade  problem!  Added: [Xiaomi]
> Added MDE1(Redmi 5) {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MDT1(Redmi 5) {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MEE7(Redmi 5 Plus) {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MET7(Redmi 5 Plus) {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MEE7S(Redmi Note5) {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MET7S(Redmi Note5) {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MEI7S(Redmi Note5) {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added MDE1(Redmi 5) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added MDT1(Redmi 5) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added MEE7(Redmi 5 Plus) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added MET7(Redmi 5 Plus) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added 2015201(MI 5) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added 2015628(MI 5) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added 2015561(MI 4C) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added 2015911(MI 4S) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added MCE3B(Redmi 5A) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added MCT3B(Redmi 5A) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added MDE5(MI MIX 2) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added MDT5(MI MIX 2) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added MDE6(Redmi Note 5A) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added MDT6(Redmi Note 5A) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added MDE6S(Redmi Note 5A Prime) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added MDT6S(Redmi Note 5A Prime) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added MDE2(MI 5X) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added MDT2(MI 5X) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added MDG2(MI 5X) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added MDE40(MI Max 2) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added MDT4(MI Max 2) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added MCE8(MI Note 3) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}
> Added MCT8(MI Note 3) {AccountLock(Anti-Relock)-MIUI9.X}  [VIVO]
> Added X21 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN}
> Added X21A {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN}
> Added X21UD {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN}
> Added X21UDA {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN}
> Added X20PlusL {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN}
> Added X20PlusUD {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN}
> Added X9SL {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN}
> Added X9SPlusL {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN}
> Added Y66L {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN}
> Added Y66IA {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN}
> Added Y79L {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN}
> Added Y85 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN}
> Added Y85A {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN}
> Added V7Plus {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN}
> Added V9 {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN}
> Added V9Lite {Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read Userdata Partition,Read/Write QCN}
> Added X7L {Full Netcom}
> Added X9L {Full Netcom}
> Added X9PlusL {Full Netcom}
> Added X9SL {Full Netcom}
> Added X9SPlusL {Full Netcom}
> Added X20 {Full Netcom}
> Added X20L {Full Netcom}
> Added X20PlusL {Full Netcom}
> Added X20PlusUD {Full Netcom}
> Added X21 {Full Netcom}
> Added X21UD {Full Netcom}
> Added Y51L {Full Netcom}
> Added Y53L {Full Netcom}
> Added Y55L {Full Netcom}
> Added Y66I {Full Netcom}
> Added Y66L {Full Netcom}
> Added Y79L {Full Netcom}  Fixed:
> Added Xiaomi (Qualcomm base) "Bypass Account Lock Relock (EDL)"  function, Support miui9 account lock reset w/o relock problem! (Beta)
> Added Xiaomi (Qualcomm base) Test Point for EDL mode, click the "Help" button after select the model!
> Added VIVO change China Mobile custom edition to Full Netcom  fuction, no need flashing roms, without original imei loss, without ota  upgrade problem!  Information:
* About Xiaomi "Bypass Account Lock Relock (EDL)" function operation steps:
1). Factory reset (Wipe data & cache on recovery mode or do Factory reset via BST directly)
2). Press "Reset Account Lock".
3). Power on the phone and finish start wizard (disconnect wifi and sim card).
4). Press "Bypass Account Lock Relock (EDL)"
5). All done, connect network to check.   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *
Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *GsmBest Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي_

----------


## asaad wahsh

_متابعه مميزه من شخص مميز_

----------


## yousif

_جزاك الله خيرا_

----------

